# What Breeds are you raising?



## jjhuntsalot (Sep 15, 2010)

I am raising Lionheads, My wife has a Flemish Giant, and one of my sons has a mini rex.


----------



## Karma Creek Farm (Sep 17, 2010)

I breed NZW, NZB, Standard Rex, Giant, and at the moment dwarf crosses (an oops - couldn't resist 14 bunnies at an auction for .50ea).


----------



## dbunni (Sep 17, 2010)

For Show: English Angoras, Giant Angoras (working on the color CODs for Black and Otter), NZ Broken Blacks and Blues ... also have for demos one of each: MRex, AFL, JW, SA ... I think that is it right now!


----------



## johny2hats (Sep 18, 2010)

i have nz whites ,flemigh giant x nz and a mutt love them all the same though


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 18, 2010)

Jersey Wooly, Netherland Dwarf, Holland Lop, Mini Rex, and Harlequin.


----------



## Citylife (Sep 18, 2010)

I have Florida Whites and one CA doe.



the lady w/4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 7 meat rabbits, thier kits and a lizad.
The STD poodle foster dog found her new home yesterday!  Yeah! for her


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm crossing NZW and Californians and have a couple mini rex


----------



## RabbitMage (Sep 19, 2010)

Tans.


----------



## jas (Sep 20, 2010)

I was breeding Dutch and would like to again. Currently I'm breeding Californian, New Zealand and a cross between the two.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Oct 2, 2010)

Do you have any pictures of your Lion Head rabbits, I LOVE THEM!


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 3, 2010)

Jersey Wooly (obviously) as my show breed, Polish (my children raise/show them, and American Chichilla (meat project but might show them, too).


----------



## Ranch Girl (Oct 3, 2010)

Jersey Woolies ...


----------



## PureSnowChic (Oct 3, 2010)

Californians.


----------



## kitchwitch (Oct 5, 2010)

French Angoras


----------



## bellasrabbitry (Oct 5, 2010)

I breed and show Castor & Red Mini Rex and Self Jersey Woolys.


----------



## BDial (Oct 6, 2010)

American Blue and Whites and thinking about a breed of Angora.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

I started out with Hollands and still have my first two who are now retired and six years old.  

My current show breeds are Californians which I've raised for five years and Champagnes which I have just been raising this year.

I love my Champagnes for temperment and have crossed them into my Cali's for the most solid meat rabbits ever. Talk about a brick. The temperment also passes on along with the silver champagne ticking.

I also have one very special Mini lop named Morgan. She was hit by a car and broke two legs, but she is still as sweet as ever and hops great. She came to me this way from a friend who works at the Vet's office.


----------



## PattySh (Oct 8, 2010)

NZ's and Californians, sometimes crossing the 2.


----------



## whitelady (Oct 9, 2010)

New Zealand Reds(with a bit of white heritage.)


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Oct 26, 2010)

English Lops
Holland Lops
Dutch
Lionheads
Mini Rex
English Angoras
LionLops
holland x mini lops

i have raised others before also but this is the breeds we stayed with. u can see pics of mine on my website link is in my siggy


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a NZ white doe and 2 Rex bucks.... Waiting for my first litter!!!!


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 26, 2010)

We have four does total: two New Zealand Blacks, a New Zealand White, and a Californian. We have two bucks: a NZW and a Cali. Only the NZB does are mature; we bought one with a three week old litter of ten and they're thriving.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 28, 2010)

I raise Creme D'Argents, Champagne D'Argents, Cinnamons, Beverens and Netherland Dwarfs (For a fun project) I raise for show and pets


----------



## jjhuntsalot (Oct 31, 2010)

Ranch Girl 
10/02/2010 10:14 pm Do you have any pictures of your Lion Head rabbits, I LOVE THEM! 

Ranch girl sorry about the poor quality of photos I'm not very good with an iphone camera but here are some of my stock.

Here's my fox buck










A black doe









Sable point buck













black buck









black doe









can't forget our broken lynx mini rex


----------



## Ranch Girl (Nov 1, 2010)

OMG - Adorable Bunnies!


----------



## smiles-n-sunshine (Dec 3, 2010)

New Zealand Whites!













All the rabbit you need! 

Bryan


----------



## Ranch Girl (Dec 3, 2010)

smiles-n-sunshine said:
			
		

> New Zealand Whites!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2928_buns.jpg
> 
> ...


I just saw this pic on BYC -  LOL


----------



## CrimsonRose (Dec 4, 2010)

smiles-n-sunshine said:
			
		

> New Zealand Whites!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2928_buns.jpg
> 
> ...


I love that last pic! awesome!


----------



## dbunni (Dec 4, 2010)

Finally figured out the pix thing!!!  

This is Miss Purdy.  She is one of my favs ... home bred & shown to multiple specialty & All Breed BISs ... Such a cool lady!
The first is a post specialty win she is just 10 minths old ...  When this coat was removed a few days later, the staple length was 13"!  







The second is her deciding the sitting was over and hopping across the yard!
Run Purdy Run!


----------



## Ranch Girl (Dec 4, 2010)

jjhuntsalot said:
			
		

> Ranch Girl
> 10/02/2010 10:14 pm Do you have any pictures of your Lion Head rabbits, I LOVE THEM!
> 
> Ranch girl sorry about the poor quality of photos I'm not very good with an iphone camera but here are some of my stock.
> ...


I don't have a Lionhead - wish I did. But the only Petshop that has them they're very $$$


----------



## Ranch Girl (Dec 4, 2010)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Finally figured out the pix thing!!!
> 
> This is Miss Purdy.  She is one of my favs ... home bred & shown to multiple specialty & All Breed BISs ... Such a cool lady!
> The first is a post specialty win she is just 10 minths old ...  When this coat was removed a few days later, the staple length was 13"!
> ...


OMG -


----------



## dbunni (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks ... and she is just one of ... way too many!  This year's show crop is 8 strong.   her cousin that just went BIS makes that coat look small.   Couple heading to the scissors/plucker come the first of the year ... Thank heaven!  Some days I wonder why ... then the spinning wheel comes out and i remember why!  Oh the lovely yarn!


----------



## Ranch Girl (Dec 4, 2010)

They're truly Amazing!


----------



## CrimsonRose (Dec 4, 2010)

wow miss purdy is amazing! I so want a few fuzzy butts some day! Right now I just have outside hutches so keeping up with their coats would be way too hard... So I just keep with my Flemish Giants and New Zealands... 

Here are a few of mine...


----------



## dbunni (Dec 4, 2010)

"wow miss purdy is amazing! I so want a few fuzzy butts some day! Right now I just have outside hutches so keeping up with their coats would be way too hard... So I just keep with my Flemish Giants and New Zealands..."

All of my angoras are outside in the snow ...  enjoying the cold.  When it dropped down into the sub Zeros they were the only ones happy around here!  They could not handle being inside with that coat.  They are protected, but nothing is near the coat except wire.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Dec 4, 2010)

Does the black one have white spots or...?


----------



## dbunni (Dec 4, 2010)

Nope ... that is definately an Ohio Snow Bunny!  Nothing like blowing snow to make a bunny want to play!


----------



## CrimsonRose (Dec 5, 2010)

oh yeah sorry about the pics it was snowing...  She's all Black...

how do the angora's do in the heat though? or do you shave them during summer like a sheep?


----------



## dbunni (Dec 6, 2010)

"how do the angora's do in the heat though? or do you shave them during summer like a sheep?"

I have huge fans and use a lot of frozen tiles.  The ideal temp for them is around 60.  I do not do AC.  It would be harder on the animals coming and going to the hot shows.  We do keep the brood animals cut shorter and rotate wool every 3-5 months for production animals.  Show animals we baby.  If I time it right, the big coats finish out and are cut down by june.  It takes a year to get that coat.  It's a labor of love and prayers ... 
Oh ... I pluck more than sheer the English.  Produces a nice quality coat for spinning and an even coat coming in for production.  Just my preference ... Giants we sheer.

Crim... do you have broken NZs?  We do .. Blacks and Blues.


----------



## CrimsonRose (Dec 6, 2010)

Man I would so love to try angora's I seen a german angora a few years back on a farm and it was amazing! Right now I'm still having issues trying to keep my regular buns cool in the summer... I use frozen 2 liter bottles... maybe once some of our shade trees come it I will be able to get a few...  Where are you located dbunni? Just curious in case I do get a nice place I could keep them cool in I may have to look you up... your buns are some of the prettiest I've seen! 

No I don't have Broken NZ All I have is the whites and one Black girl 

After working for a few generations I did get a broken Flemish Giants Though! I have a nice spotted pattern like a dalmatian... (I know they are not recognized or show quality) the pattern is far from set I'm only on about 3/4 Flemish (I used a bad marked but HUGE checkered Giant to get started I honestly don't think he was pure he already had the body of a flemish) But my beautiful marked male passed away last week... and all I have is his daughter left... She is pretty but not quite as nicely marked as he was... I was hoping to line breed him back to her to improve the markings... 

My Black Flemish did have a litter 2 nights ago and one little baby has the spots! I have to wait till the fur comes in a tad more to see how well marked it is...


----------



## dbunni (Dec 6, 2010)

here's a suggestion for better pattern ... use a broken black Fench Lop.  Don't worry about the ears, you can breed them out in one generation.  The creation of the Giant Angora included a lop.  upright ears will dominate.  First litter you will have split.  Take the ups and breed from there.  Eat the rest! The body is closer (although not a mandolin style) and the size is good.  You could also use an oversized Broken Blk NZ.  But i think the FL would be better.  

I'm about 2 hours N of Columbus.  

Water bottles ... would use, but they weep ... water, friction, heat and wool create Felt!  Even on the bunny!

Wasn't sure about your pix since you have NZs ... that's why I asked.  Nice head.


----------



## CrimsonRose (Dec 6, 2010)

wow thx for the pointers! I may look into getting a broken lop buck in the spring... Right now I need to focus on getting a good quality Flemish Buck everyone around me that has Flemish all seem to have Fawn... I would love to find a steal or gray! 

My Flemish Giant just had a litter on Sat and one baby had spots so I'm hoping for a nice pattern once the fur comes in... provided I can get all the babies safe through this cold we are having! I've never had babies while the temps were in the teens but so far it all looks good they are warm and healthy! 

I'm working on saving up for a barn next spring... If I can get it all set up (where I would have some nice shade and could add fans if needed) then I'm defiantly going to look you up! I've wanted Giant angora's for ages... but just haven't had a good enough set up to care for them... 

Another question... once you trim their fur... just how much do you get? I'm curious about making yarn and such... and If I'm going to do this I want to at least have enough fur to make something out of... so how many bunnies would I need to do that?


----------



## j.luetkemeyer (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm raising American Blues and Silver Fox!


----------



## Zephyr Farms (Dec 27, 2010)

We are currently raising: Netherland Dwarfs and Holland Lops.


----------



## oxdrover14 (Dec 29, 2010)

right now lionheads and want some netherland dwarfs or holland lops


----------



## MiniRexGirl (Jan 17, 2011)

I have two Mini Rex does though I have not yet started breeding or showing. Nether of them are show quality as one is a "musty" Red and the other is a Harliquin. But I would like to get some brokens in the future to breed and show.


----------



## Thundrr-Chicken (Jan 21, 2011)

we are raising Netherland Dwarfs and Holland Lops for show ... then we are raising meat rabbits using New Zealand White... i have 4 girls and 1 boy... and i have a Californian boy ... we also currently have 3 pet rabbits that make cute pet rabbit babies... 

so we have quite an eclectic array of rabbits right now


----------



## Rilly10 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a SQ pair of Dwarf Hotots and a trio of Netherland Dwarfs. The buck is chocolate, the does are chocolate, and a black who is both a chocolate and dilute carrier.


----------



## AlpacaEmployee (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm raising a trio of New zealands including a two black and a broken. and Mini lops for show.


----------



## terri9630 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have New Zealand Whites.  I have my buck 2does and 14kits at the moment.


----------



## dbunni (Jan 23, 2011)

AlpacaEmployee said:
			
		

> I'm raising a trio of New zealands including a two black and a broken. and Mini lops for show.


How do you do with the MLs at the shows?  My daughter won ML Nationals last year with a beautiful Broken SR Doe ... then won the group at OSRBA with her the following day.  Oh what a weekend for the tears!

We also have NZ ... broken blacks, solid blues & broken blues.


----------



## tortoise (Jan 23, 2011)

I have French Angoras.  I have a little Jersey Woolie that is a pet for my 3 year old son.


----------



## cattlecait (Jan 26, 2011)

I have raised in the past American Chinchillas, Mini Rex, and Havanas, but I've always had Harlies and always will


----------



## AlpacaEmployee (Jan 29, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> AlpacaEmployee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I literally just started. My lines will include, Three Hares, DRD, Scott, and Grunders.

All of which are very successful. 

My buck won best broken junior buck at ML nationals.


----------



## dbunni (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats on the win ... was that in Ohio last year?  Most of our lines go back to Howmans.  have a few others for diversity, but have had best luck with them.  Some awsome animals and consistant in breeding/quality.


----------



## AlpacaEmployee (Jan 29, 2011)

It wasn't my win. He was shown by DRD.

His lines include DRD and Desurras.

I know both DRD and Three Hares have howmans. DRD does compete with the howmans fairly well. They're always in the top two for OHio for ML Sweepsstakes.


----------



## dbunni (Jan 30, 2011)

We see DRD all the time. Know them well.  Howman's backed off this year in the standing because of the big move and not showing.  They have had some of the top animals nationally for years.  But life happened and we often take breaks from the rabbit shows.  They were there for my daughter this year when she won nationals, so that was kool!  All tears and pictures!  Then Sunday she won BOB & BOS ... with a group win too.

Good luck with your kiddos ... you will have a lot of fun ... ML are a sweet breed.


----------



## AlpacaEmployee (Jan 30, 2011)

I do know Howmans too. Not personally, but I know their lines. I'm not disagreeing that they have great rabbit. I've seent hem in both the rabbitrys I clean for. 

I did forget they moved. I did notice now that they only had 15 shows on sweeps where #1 had 24. That helps.


----------



## BlueLagoonRabbitry (Jan 31, 2011)

I raise lionheads in Black, Blue, Tort, Chocolate and Broken. All my stock goes back to Setzke, Bastet and Prideland


----------



## AlpacaEmployee (Feb 1, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> We see DRD all the time. Know them well.  Howman's backed off this year in the standing because of the big move and not showing.  They have had some of the top animals nationally for years.  But life happened and we often take breaks from the rabbit shows.  They were there for my daughter this year when she won nationals, so that was kool!  All tears and pictures!  Then Sunday she won BOB & BOS ... with a group win too.
> 
> Good luck with your kiddos ... you will have a lot of fun ... ML are a sweet breed.


The Broken that I told you about does go back to Howmans. Are you on rabbit talk too?

What did your daughter win?


----------



## dbunni (Feb 1, 2011)

On Rabbit Talk for general info.  some of the discussions are interesting!

What did daughter win?  As in prizes?  Or class placements?

Are you going to Bowling Green?  Will be there with EAs and maybe MLs ... depending on what is in coat!


----------



## AlpacaEmployee (Feb 1, 2011)

I wont be there. and yes, you said your daughter won convention. Like BIS?

I'm FFA2012 of Rabbittalk.


----------

